# Doesn't Like Handling



## Pixie (Jan 10, 2007)

I have two baby rat girls (both about a month old) as I'm sure some of you know. I'm trying to give them attention every day (although I've only had them for two days now). I know that females are more playful than males but they don't seem to enjoy being picked up at _all_. They usually just scamper away from me. If I want to hold them I have to sort of catch them first. But I don't want them to run from me every time!  I've tried coaxing them with treats to come into my hand but they don't seem interested in any food I offer. Is there any way to get them a little more willing to play with me or do I just have to keep trying?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Just keep at it. They are prob still getting use to the cage and everything. When I got Jay and Bob they would do the same thing! I would try to get them to come out of there cage and spend time with me but they were just scared and felt safer just with each other. But soon enough they started to come to me and they love getting my attention  All rats have their own personalities though. Like my Jay would still rather run around the room than being held, while Bob likes cuddling in my arms and being loved on.


----------



## rcropper (Dec 31, 2006)

It just takes time. Usually a couple weeks if you handle them a couple times a day. My female is about 5 months old and she WANTS to be let out, picked up, etc anytime you approach the cage. 

Being females they mostly aren't going to sit still for you, but they will still be friendly, take treats, lick you, let you pick them up, etc. Basically they need to learn that your hands are friendly, and not to be feared. Don't expect females to fall asleep on you - they are very curious, and want to explore. My rats are free to roam about my cluttered desk when I'm present, and they enjoy exploring, knocking things over, etc. They will explore a bit, then come back and lick me or wee on my keyboard or mouse :? 

When you handle them, you should handle them one at a time, for at least 30 minutes to an hour at a time. 

Soon they won't mind this at all:










Rick


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

I doubt at this point you'd be able to hold them for 45min... Shoot for at least 15-20min. to start. While your holding them, talk to them and pet them the entire time.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*works for me*

Hey
well what i've done with my girls because they use to always run from me. What i did was open up there cage and just st there and talk to them. When they would come near the door i would slowly put my handout and leave it there. They will want to see whats by their door and will come over and soon will walk right out onto our hand. Leave ur hand there a few times so they aren't scared of your hand and then move it away and you can hold them. They might be a little frisky being away from home but soon they will clam down. With takota it took me two days and now she's out her cage before i can get it open! lol. Topaz it's been about a week on and off. They might not come out the first day. I doit for about 10 or 20 minutes a day. Another thing you can try is those yogie treats all my rats LOVE them and thats how i also helped Takota come out her shell.


----------



## FairytaleRat (Feb 13, 2007)

Try just opening the cage, putting your hand in there and let them come to you. I sopend about 2 times a day with mine. They greet me at the cage as soon as I get home!! Mine are still waiting to be held, sometimes I make them wait a bit!!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Found a movie i made of my little method. Thought it might make more since than my attempt at explaining it lol. Hope things are going well btw . My method is pretty much just like FairytailRat's  i like it because it "makes" them want to be with you .


----------

